# Aggressive Behavior? 7 Week old German Shepherd



## shawnshayan9 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello friends! 

My dog, Hunter, has become very aggressive. I got him very/too young at about 4 or 5 weeks I'm not sure. He has become very aggressive. 

He is biting everything and growling and barking. I don't know what to do I have scratches all over my arms. 

I yell OWE really loud, I ignore him but then after playing for a little he starts again. Many times it seams like he starts to rebel when I try and correct him, Sometimes I close his mouth shut and he walks away and takes a pee on the rug. I got bitter apple spray and I have sprayed a little in his mouth and that causes him to stop but after 5-10 minutes and playing he will start doing it again (this method is the most effective but I feel really bad doing it). I correct him with other toys and sometimes he won't bite them and he just jumps and tries to bit my finger. 

He gets aggressive, growls, barks, shows his teeth and puts his nose down. 

Whenever I am walking around the house he follows me and gets in-between my legs and bites my ankles and feet. I yell loud but he doesn't stop and sometimes he just looks at me and barks and growls. 

I know he could be a good dog because if I live the house for a few hours and come back he licks my face for a little. but then gets aggressive again. When he is tired his behavior gets much better and just lays on the bed and starts to fall asleep.

I will try and get a video of him doing this and post it. 

The one thing he does listen to is when I tell him to come. 

My roommate has a 3 month old Bernese Mountain dog and any time Hunter is around her hunter tries to attack her. He chases her around and growls, barks and bites her. I want them to get along and I don't know what to do. 

I am going to socialize her with other dogs this week and see if she does the same thing with them. 

My best friend has a pitbul 1 year old, It is the most well trained dog I have ever seen he is really calm and listens to his owner all the time and has never bitten. Do you think I should socialize them together or is it dangerous if Hunter tries to attack the pitpul could the pitbull jump and attack him

Also one of his ears is always up and the other one is always flopped down and can't come up. Is he gonna need a stilt on that ear? 

I would love advice from you guys and let me know if you think this is normal and what I can do? 

Thanks!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds like a normal GSD pup, however some are more mouthy than others. Yours could be a bit more "mouthy" due to being taken away from his litter mates so soon. The pups learn bite inhibition from playing with each other. You should read up on "redirection" it can be a slow process, but it does work. Heres a link Leerburg | Training Puppies Not to Bite 

Here is another from this forum, http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html

The ears can do a dance, up and down for a while, but usually stand when they are finished teething.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Please be aware there is nothing aggressive about your 7 week old puppy. This is exactly the behavior you'd expect from a puppy. It is trying to engage you into play the only way it knows how. It is as simple as that. 

Never grab it's face and hold it's mouth shut. 

Coat your home in dog toys. Every time your pup wants to play, redirect it to a toy. Play with it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I highly recommend you do a search on puppy biting on this forum and familiarize yourself with the breed.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

You say you got him at 4 or 5 weeks - way too young to leave the litter, 8 weeks is the best time for breeders to hand over their pups, sounds like he really needed that extra 4 or 3 weeks with his litter mates to learn appropriate behaviour - pups are the best for teaching each other at this early stage and if he was constantly biting his litter mates - they would indicate to him this is not good play and your pup would of found himself either bitten harder or excluded.

He is still so young and needs guidance. I would not allow him to socialise with the 1 year pit or any other dog for that matter until he is about 12 weeks and/or has had all his vaccinations. There is plenty of time in the near future for him to socialise and introduce him slowly to appropriate dogs and other pups.

When my 5 year old GSD bitch was young, about 10 weeks if I remember correctly, her bites were really bad, I had scars on my hands, arms and legs. I found the best way to teach her not to do this was to put Vicks Vaporub on my legs and hands etc. The smell is so strong that when she went in for the nib, it would stop her and she eventually learned that if she bites my leg or her lead (whatever you put it on) that it smells horrible and she will stop doing it.

Just *DO NOT* put Vicks Vaporub on your puppy or make him lick or eat it.

Also, biting is how puppies learn bite inhibition.


----------



## shawnshayan9 (Oct 15, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Sounds like a normal GSD pup, however some are more mouthy than others. Yours could be a bit more "mouthy" due to being taken away from his litter mates so soon. The pups learn bite inhibition from playing with each other. You should read up on "redirection" it can be a slow process, but it does work. Heres a link Leerburg | Training Puppies Not to Bite
> 
> Here is another from this forum, http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html
> 
> The ears can do a dance, up and down for a while, but usually stand when they are finished teething.


Great links thanks. I feel a lot better now I thought this wasn't normal


----------

